# PATROL OFFICERS RAPID DEPLOYMENT AND FIRST RESPONDERS COURSE



## SAMSON (Jul 2, 2004)

The *SAINT PAUL MN* police department proffesional development institue is hosting *ISI TRAINING CENTER* "patrol officer rapid deployment and first responders" course.

*Date:* June 27-30 
*Cost:* $650 
*Location: *Saint paul outdoor Target range 2621 Linwood Ave Maplewood MN 55109 
*Time:* 08:00 - 17:00 
*Instructor:* Instinctive Shooting International (ISI) 
*POST Credits:* 32.0

This 4 days training involves rapid deployment techniques for law enforcement officers when confronted with terrorism in school.

students will need to bring their duty belt, department authorized handgun and long gun with 750 rounds of handgun and 
450 long gun ammunition.

*Topics include:*

* School Security 
* Selective point Shooting 
* Dynamic drills with handguns 
* Entry techniques 
* Corridor and stairway movemets 
* Room Scanning, Clearing and evacuation.

All fees are accepted by ISI at the listed webstie 
www.isiusa.us 
[email protected]
If you have any questions contct Sgt. Paul Strong of the Saint paul Police department's Juvinile Unit at *(651) 266-5516*. 
This course will be approved by the Minnesota POST board for 32 continuing education crecits. 
*Registration form here:* ONLINE REGISTRATION FORM


----------

